# Which MBTI type is the worst at small talk?



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

I wish I had some skill level at small talk. Usually, I over think it and stare at them too long while I'm thinking, then they think I'm giving them a death stare and they excuse themselves and leave before I've come up with something to say. Or if I don't over think it and answer whatever came to mind first, I say the wrong thing. 

them - "Hey, how's it goin'?" 
me - "I can't answer that truthfully without things getting weird." 

Why couldn't I just say fine? Why don't I think of that in the moment? I have some really dumb socially awkward moments.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Twitchie said:


> them - "Hey, how's it goin'?"
> me - "I can't answer that truthfully without things getting weird."
> 
> Why couldn't I just say fine? Why don't I think of that in the moment? I have some really dumb socially awkward moments.


That's how I work when I get anxious.
I just state my thought process, it becomes more of a commentary of my thoughts than a response.
On the plus side, it can make communication pretty straight forward if they can handle someone not following the social script.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope (May 2, 2015)

Yesterday I had an awkward elevator exchange, awkward enough that I squashed all small talk that would come after. I had to drop paperwork off in a building, barely knew where I was going.
First he asked which floor I was going to so he could press the button, I answered all wild eyed.
Then he follows up with:
Him: it is too nice to be inside today!
To which I made the goofiest, most awkward smirk and let out an equally as goofy "YUP!"
(What are you suppose to say back any ways?)

All small talk was over after that, I was in my own little world so I didn't expect any small talk. I guess I should expect it, that's what people do.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope (May 2, 2015)

Twitchie said:


> I wish I had some skill level at small talk. Usually, I over think it and stare at them too long while I'm thinking, then they think I'm giving them a death stare and they excuse themselves and leave before I've come up with something to say. Or if I don't over think it and answer whatever came to mind first, I say the wrong thing.
> 
> them - "Hey, how's it goin'?"
> me - "I can't answer that truthfully without things getting weird."
> ...


I'm always bad in these situations.
People: how are you doing/how is it going?
Me: Fine/good/okay (whichever word I think of first, even if it isn't remotely true)
*Right back to what I was doing*

It isn't until an hour or more later that I usually remember people typically ask the person how they are doing as well. I have been trying to work on that.


----------



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

MegHanSolo said:


> I'm always bad in these situations.
> People: how are you doing/how is it going?
> Me: Fine/good/okay (whichever word I think of first, even if it isn't remotely true)
> *Right back to what I was doing*
> ...


This happens to me all the time but I haven't yet mastered the art of saying "Fine/good/okay". I normally just answer truthfully and say: "I'm bored." lol lol lol. Then the other person gets put off by the response and I'm like: "Well, at least it's honest!" Yeah, I hate having to lie about stuff that isn't even worth lying about. Stupid social expectations, most people don't even care about how you're feeling anyway.


----------



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

MegHanSolo said:


> Yesterday I had an awkward elevator exchange, awkward enough that I squashed all small talk that would come after. I had to drop paperwork off in a building, barely knew where I was going.
> First he asked which floor I was going to so he could press the button, I answered all wild eyed.
> Then he follows up with:
> Him: it is too nice to be inside today!
> ...



I can relate to this too but as a typical INTP, I normally try to change the topic right away or answer with: "I don't care about the weather." or if I'm in a particular bad/frustrated mood: "Who cares?"


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

No idea, I'm the SHIT at it.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope (May 2, 2015)

Airess3 said:


> I can relate to this too but as a typical INTP, I normally try to change to topic right away or answer with: "I don't care about the weather." or if I'm in a particular bad/frustrated mood: "Who cares?"


I seem to be bad at giving more than one word replies when I'm not interested...


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

ENTP, superficially I could get misinterpreted as liking small talks because I have a decent tolerance for it (1 day currently ).
But when the limit has been reached, I will usually say nothing to not hurt other ppl's feelings and move on to a more exciting topic. At that moment, I swear if I can't avoid that small talk, be ready to be bombed! Amically, WikiR


----------



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

I used to tell my mum that small talk was for "small-minded people" lol (implying that she was one cause she was so good at it.) :laughing:


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

I would say IxTx's


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

Airess3 said:


> I used to tell my mum that small talk was for "small-minded people" lol (implying that she was one cause she was so good at it.) :laughing:


You sound bitchy. Is that really how you treat people?


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

INTJ. It's a waste of time to us. We'd rather talk about physics or psychology; something meaningful.



Twitchie said:


> *my knowledge of BBCode is too shallow to show the guy you quoted*
> 
> You sound bitchy. Is that really how you treat people?


I see you are unfamiliar with us INTs.


----------



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

Twitchie said:


> You sound bitchy. Is that really how you treat people?


It was a joke lol, my mum's an ENFJ and even she understood it.


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

Airess3 said:


> It was a joke lol, my mum's an ENFJ and even she understood it.


Comes off as a passive aggressive stab and I have doubts that your mother actually found it funny. Your life.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Based on personal experience, INTPs and ESTJs have been quite horrible at it.


----------



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

Twitchie said:


> Comes off as a passive aggressive stab and I have doubts that your mother actually found it funny. Your life.


Chill. Get to grips on your inferior Fe.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope (May 2, 2015)

CrimsonStain said:


> I see you are unfamiliar with us INTs.


This, LOL.


----------



## Miss Anne Thrope (May 2, 2015)

Airess3 said:


> I used to tell my mum that small talk was for "small-minded people" lol (implying that she was one cause she was so good at it.) :laughing:


I usually don't have to say much to my Mom because she knows lol she damn well knows she doesn't shut up and I don't say much.
We used to carpool together and she would be talking my head off 6-7am on. She would end up laughing because I could never do more than muster a grunt or one word reply meanwhile she's talking a mile a minute.


----------



## Airess3 (Oct 14, 2014)

draculaoverlord said:


> Based on personal experience, INTPs and ESTJs have been quite horrible at it.


ESTJs? Really? Why?


----------

